# "En vérité, ça ne se passe pas comme ça"



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Cette discussion, créée artificiellement à partir de trois pages du bar des floodeurs, ne demandait qu'à prendre son émancipation. 
PS : sciender une discussion de 18000 posts, ça fait légèrement ramer le serveur. 
rezba





			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement facile de refuser le contact physique. L'interface n'est rien s'il n'y a personne derrière. Neige virtuelle.



Je pense vraiment que tu as tort sur ce point et ma petite expérience en la matière montre qu'on n'est ni plus ni moins que ce qu'on écrit. Bien évidemment, en écrivant cela, je ne pense pas seulement à la forme, mais aussi et surtout au contenu des messages. Par ailleurs, à titre personnel, j'entretiens avec plusieurs personnes que je n'ai pourtant jamais rencontrées des relations qui n'ont rien de virtuel et qui n'ont rien à envier à celles qui me lient aux posteurs que j'ai déjà croisés.


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je pense vraiment que tu as tort sur ce point et ma petite expérience en la matière montre qu'on n'est ni plus ni moins que ce qu'on écrit. Bien évidemment, en écrivant cela, je ne pense pas seulement à la forme, mais aussi et surtout au contenu des messages. Par ailleurs, à titre personnel, j'entretiens avec plusieurs personnes que je n'ai pourtant jamais rencontrées des relations qui n'ont rien de virtuel et qui n'ont rien à envier à celles qui me lient aux posteurs que j'ai déjà croisés.



c'est beau ce que tu dis!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est beau ce que tu dis!



Merci. Tu es gentil toi, je vais te bouler.


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Ah non !
> Moi je vais bientôt (très très bientôt) percer le secret des _clés du mystère au chocolat_
> :love:


 
alors, t'as craqué?

je ferais bien une petite course de cages en métal sur le périph'


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

moi je suis partagée ... évidemment ce que l'on dit nous reflète ... mais souvent les gens ne sont pas les mêmes sur internet et dans la "réalité" ... et je parle également d'expérience


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis partagée ... évidemment ce que l'on dit nous reflète ... mais souvent les gens ne sont pas les mêmes sur internet et dans la "réalité" ... et je parle également d'expérience



c'est un vaste débat! mais je suis content que tu nous livre ton point de vue.!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis partagée ... évidemment ce que l'on dit nous reflète ... mais souvent les gens ne sont pas les mêmes sur internet et dans la "réalité" ... et je parle également d'expérience



Précisément. Je ne me méfie de rien tant que lorsqu'on me dit : "Tu devrais rencontrer untel, il est très différent dans la vie !" S'il est si différent dans la vie, c'est qu'il est faux-cul la moitié du temps.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Précisément. Je ne me méfie de rien tant que lorsqu'on me dit : "Tu devrais rencontrer untel, il est très différent dans la vie !" S'il est si différent dans la vie, c'est qu'il est faux-cul la moitié du temps.



Ca tombe sous le sens...


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Précisément. Je ne me méfie de rien tant que lorsqu'on me dit : "Tu devrais rencontrer untel, il est très différent dans la vie !" S'il est si différent dans la vie, c'est qu'il est faux-cul la moitié du temps.


en meme temps on peut aussi dire ça , en effet.tu as raison de le préciser.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> c'est un vaste débat! mais je suis content que tu nous livre ton point de vue.!



Ce qui tend à montrer qu'un au moins de vous deux en a un...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ca tombe sous le sens...



Pas pour tout le monde.


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui tend à montrer qu'un au moins de vous deux en a un...


revenons a ton sujet de départ si tu le veux bien. la vérité et le travestissement de la réalité !j'écoute avec la plus grande attention ta analyse.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pas pour tout le monde.



C'est vrai que vivre peut être une simple combinaison d'automatisme ; ou alors requérir un minimum d'intelligence et de sensibilité lucide...  ... Mais c'est un vaste débat, peu adapté à ce thread


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est un vaste débat, peu adapté à ce thread


et pourquoi pas ? ... si on arrive à en parler de façon ... normale


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que vivre peut être une simple combinaison d'automatisme ; ou alors requérir un minimum d'intelligence et de sensibilité lucide...  ... Mais c'est un vaste débat, peu adapté à ce thread


débattons quand meme!


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas ? ... si on arrive à en parler de façon ... normale


merci de m'avaliser!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> revenons a ton sujet de départ si tu le veux bien. la vérité et le travestissement de la réalité !j'écoute avec la plus grande attention ta analyse.



La vérité est une religion comme une autre : elle n'engage que ceux qui veulent y croire.
Pour le reste, mon jeune ami, je te conseille vivement de prendre garde à tes fréquentations. Tu es gentil, mais ne force pas ta chance...


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

Qui a parlé de partouze ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Qui a parlé de partouze ?



Devine ?  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

je conçoit tres bien l'argumentation du Doc, mais ilne faut pas oublier le posteur qui joue un role,
je pense a notre petite jap, ou a d'autre (dieu  )
bon, certain sont des second pseudo, ceci expliquant cela, mais pas seulement, certain sont uniquement dans un role....
et il y a aussi, les gros timide, qui n'etant pas face a un etre physique, sont plus expressif, des fois au dela de leur vrai temperemment (ou est-ce là, leur vrai temperemment....?...)

enfin, je suis d'accord avec toii, mais il faut tout de meme y mettre un bemol....


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je conçoit tres bien l'argumentation du Doc, mais ilne faut pas oublier le posteur qui joue un role,
> je pense a notre petite jap, ou a d'autre (dieu  )
> bon, certain sont des second pseudo, ceci expliquant cela, mais pas seulement, certain sont uniquement dans un role....
> et il y a aussi, les gros timide, qui n'etant pas face a un etre physique, sont plus expressif, des fois au dela de leur vrai temperemment (ou est-ce là, leur vrai temperemment....?...)
> ...


 
je n'ai pas compris, mais je sens que je suis d'accord.. 



j'avoue, mon second pseudo, c'est derennes


----------



## Spyro (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> S'il est si différent dans la vie, c'est qu'il est faux-cul la moitié du temps.


Pas forcément. Certains par exemple écrivent sur les forums ce qu'ils diraient dans la vie avec un air qui permet dissiper les doutes qu'on pourrait avoir sur le sens caché ou la sincérité de ce qu'ils écrivent. Il est bien des petites phrases et des petits mots qu'on peut dire quand on parle réellement à quelqu'un qui ne traversent pas l'écran et qui peuvent éviter des malentendus, des incompréhensions.

A mon avis on peut leur reprocher dans ce cas de "mal" s'exprimer dans les forums, de ne pas adapter leur mode d'énonciation au support, mais pas d'hypocrisie.


----------



## rezba (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Précisément. Je ne me méfie de rien tant que lorsqu'on me dit : "Tu devrais rencontrer untel, il est très différent dans la vie !" S'il est si différent dans la vie, c'est qu'il est faux-cul la moitié du temps.



Je suis très différent dans la vie. 
Je ne bannis jamais personne, je n'efface jamais les paroles de ceux qui m'entourent, et dans la vie réelle, mon filtre à ignorer ceux qui me gonflent est toujours actif.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi pas ? ... si on arrive à en parler de façon ... normale




Je vous laisse la main pour ouvrir un thread là dessus, les jeunes... Et j'en serai...   :love:


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> La vérité est une religion comme une autre : elle n'engage que ceux qui veulent y croire.
> Pour le reste, mon jeune ami, je te conseille vivement de prendre garde à tes fréquentations. Tu es gentil, mais ne force pas ta chance...


arf je savais pas que la vérité était une croyance et logicalement,le réel une fiction, mon jeune ami.


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et il y a aussi, les gros timide, qui n'etant pas face a un etre physique, sont plus expressif, des fois au dela de leur vrai temperemment (ou est-ce là, leur vrai temperemment....?...)


c'est vrai, il y a de ça aussi ... moi par exemple, je suis timide et pourtant ici ça ne doit pas trop se voir ... et j'en suis pas moins moi ... je suis très moi d'ailleurs   ... seulement le "monde extérieur" (  ) est très différent ...


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai, il y a de ça aussi ... moi par exemple, je suis timide et pourtant ici ça ne doit pas trop se voir ... et j'en suis pas moins moi ... je suis très moi d'ailleurs   ... seulement le "monde extérieur" (  ) est très différent ...


si ca se voit, c'est meme la premiere chose que je t'ai dite sur msn,qu'il t'en souvienne!


----------



## rezba (30 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> arf je savais pas que la vérité était une croyance et logicalement,le réel une fiction, mon jeune ami.



Tu ne savais pas que la vérité était une croyance ? Ça ne signifie pas exactement que le réel soitune fiction, entre parenthèse. La vérité est une croyance parce qu'elle n'est qu'au croisement de réalités multiples. Le réel est relatif à chacun. La vérité, qui serait la rencontre de tous les réels, n'est qu'une utopie, ou une dictature.


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément. Certains par exemple écrivent sur les forums ce qu'ils diraient dans la vie avec un air qui permet dissiper les doutes qu'on pourrait avoir sur le sens caché ou la sincérité de ce qu'ils écrivent. Il est bien des petites phrases et des petits mots qu'on peut dire quand on parle réellement à quelqu'un qui ne traversent pas l'écran et qui peuvent éviter des malentendus, des incompréhensions.
> 
> A mon avis on peut leur reprocher dans ce cas de "mal" s'exprimer dans les forums, de ne pas adapter leur mode d'énonciation au support, mais pas d'hypocrisie.


 
là aussi, je sens que je suis d'accord, mais c'est parce que j'ai compris  

sérieusement, lorsqu'on écrit, on ne réalise pas à quel point chaque mot peut compter (peut-être pas sur le flooding system'  ) et le système de citation, qui permet d'extraire des propos d'un contexte, de s'éterniser sur une partie d'un message, peut faire déraper le truc


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne savais pas que la vérité était une croyance ? Ça ne signifie pas exactement que le réel soitune fiction, entre parenthèse. La vérité est une croyance parce qu'elle n'est qu'au croisement de réalités multiples. Le réel est relatif à chacun. La vérité, qui serait la rencontre de tous les réels, n'est qu'une utopie, ou une dictature.



p'tete bien qu'ouais! j'étais nul en philo mais bon, j'voulais faire genre que j'my connais...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le réel est relatif à chacun. La vérité, qui serait la rencontre de tous les réels, n'est qu'une utopie, ou une dictature.



il est interdit de faire dévier les threads sur des questions d'ordre religieux...


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne savais pas que la vérité était une croyance ? Ça ne signifie pas exactement que le réel soitune fiction, entre parenthèse. La vérité est une croyance parce qu'elle n'est qu'au croisement de réalités multiples. Le réel est relatif à chacun. La vérité, qui serait la rencontre de tous les réels, n'est qu'une utopie, ou une dictature.


 
j'adore :love:


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne savais pas que la vérité était une croyance ? Ça ne signifie pas exactement que le réel soitune fiction, entre parenthèse. La vérité est une croyance parce qu'elle n'est qu'au croisement de réalités multiples. Le réel est relatif à chacun. La vérité, qui serait la rencontre de tous les réels, n'est qu'une utopie, ou une dictature.


ça me rappelle mon premier cours de philo de l'année ... sauf que cette fois-ci j'ai compris tout de suite


----------



## Spyro (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Le réel est relatif à chacun.


:affraid:

Chuis désolé msieur rezbol mais je crois pas que ce soit la vérité ce que tu dis là


----------



## rezba (30 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> il est interdit de faire dévier les threads sur des questions d'ordre religieux...



Ce n'est pas de ma faute s'il devient intéressant de discuter dans ce fil.


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne savais pas que la vérité était une croyance ?



Je pensais pourtant que les jeunes étaient moins naïfs aujourd'hui :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappelle mon premier cours de philo de l'année ... sauf que cette fois-ci j'ai compris tout de suite



La philo ne commence a prendre toute sa saveur que quand elle s'aplique à des exemples concrets


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas de ma faute s'il devient intéressant de discuter dans ce fil.



et on va pas s'en plaindre....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas de ma faute s'il devient intéressant de discuter dans ce fil.



Ah... Tu trouves aussi? ...


----------



## rezba (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> Chuis désolé msieur rezbol mais je crois pas que ce soit la vérité ce que tu dis là



Ça ne m'étonne pas, mon bon petit dragon. Tu es tout sauf sensible aux théories constructivistes, à ce que je peux savoir de toi à travers tes posts.  Mais seuls les religieux et les normaliens prétendent sérieusemment connaitre et atteindre la vérité. Les religieux, c'est normal, c'est leur gagne-pain. Et les normaliens, même constructivistes, c'est leur légitimité républicaine.


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> La philo ne commence a prendre toute sa saveur que quand elle s'aplique à des exemples concrets


et quand on a enfin fini les cours


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Et les normaliens, même constructivistes, c'est leur légitimité républicaine.



Des curés laïcs ; en quelque sorte? ...


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2005)

Je me permet d'ajouter mon grain de sable à l'édifiant ou pas ?

Pour moi cet espace de discussion est une soupape me permettant d'évacuer ma timidité mais pas de me cacher / masquer. Je ne n'imagine pas avoir d'autre pseudonyme (éventuellement "benoit" un jour ) à moins que cela soit dans le cadre d'un jeu défini. Mais en aucun cas pour paraître sympathique (ou antipathique) à certains et tromper mon monde.

Bon, laissons l'éphémère et le flot de contributions emporter ces fétus de pensées


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

ouais mais nietzche dans tout ça?
il ne parle plus de vérité, mais d'apparence de vérité.
cette vérité-croisement des réels n'est elle pas qu'un arriere monde platonicien?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

mon post n'a plu lieu d'etre ici


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> héééééé hoooooooooo ici on flode et je raconte ma vie
> 
> allez ouvrir un thread ailleur avec vos religion


un thread qui sera pollué alors qu'ici, bizarrement, il ne l'est pas encore ...  :hein:


----------



## rezba (30 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je me permet d'ajouter mon grain de sable à l'édifiant ou pas ?
> 
> Pour moi cet espace de discussion est une soupape me permettant d'évacuer ma timidité mais pas de me cacher / masquer. Je ne n'imagine pas avoir d'autre pseudonyme (éventuellement "benoit" un jour ) à moins que cela soit dans le cadre d'un jeu défini. Mais en aucun cas pour paraître sympathique (ou antipathique) à certains et tromper mon monde.
> 
> Bon, laissons l'éphémère et le flot de contributions emporter ces fétus de pensées



Si tu veux, j'ai dans mes archives un fil sur les jeux de rôles. Je peux te le remonter à la surface...


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> héééééé hoooooooooo ici on flode et je raconte ma vie
> 
> allez ouvrir un thread ailleur avec vos religion


 
c'est le retour au réel ou à la vérité, là?


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais seuls les religieux et les normaliens prétendent sérieusemment connaitre et atteindre la vérité.



Tu as oublié les prétentieux


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> héééééé hoooooooooo ici on flode et je raconte ma vie
> 
> allez ouvrir un thread ailleur avec vos religion



tu n'avais pas un fil expres...?...  
parce que quand tu postes ici, tes messages se perdent dans un flux de flood, et j'en loupe plein......


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je me permet d'ajouter mon grain de sable à l'édifiant ou pas ?
> 
> Pour moi cet espace de discussion est une soupape me permettant d'évacuer ma timidité mais pas de me cacher / masquer. Je ne n'imagine pas avoir d'autre pseudonyme (éventuellement "benoit" un jour ) à moins que cela soit dans le cadre d'un jeu défini. Mais en aucun cas pour paraître sympathique (ou antipathique) à certains et tromper mon monde.
> 
> Bon, laissons l'éphémère et le flot de contributions emporter ces fétus de pensées



si tu veux vraiment évacuer ta timidité, fais du théatre...rien de tel..


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2005)

c'est marrant certaines contributions me semblens être "à l'ouest" 


_oui je sais c'est mal_


----------



## rezba (30 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Tu as oublié les prétentieux


 Non non, je ne parlais que de ceux que l'on prend au sérieux.


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant certaines contributions me semblens être "à l'ouest"
> 
> 
> _oui je sais c'est mal_


je pensais plutôt que certaines contributions n'en sont pas


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> je conçoit tres bien l'argumentation du Doc, mais ilne faut pas oublier le posteur qui joue un role,
> je pense a notre petite jap, ou a d'autre (dieu  )
> bon, certain sont des second pseudo, ceci expliquant cela, mais pas seulement, certain sont uniquement dans un role....
> et il y a aussi, les gros timide, qui n'etant pas face a un etre physique, sont plus expressif, des fois au dela de leur vrai temperemment (ou est-ce là, leur vrai temperemment....?...)
> ...



Il y a beaucoup de choses à lire "en creux", même chez ceux qui jouent un rôle. Surtout peut-être chez ceux-là.
Quant à la désinhibition à laquelle tu fais allusion, elle me semble inévitable et ne contredit en rien mon point de vue, car je ne m'attache pas à ce que les gens paraissent, mais bien à ce qu'ils sont. Un gros timide qu'on pousse dans ses retranchements retrouve bien vite sa timidité. De même, la haine, le mépris, ne sont pas toujours à chercher chez ceux où ils semblent le plus évidents.


----------



## MrStone (30 Juin 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est le retour au réel ou à la vérité, là?



Au réel.
C'est l'avantage de la vérité de pouvoir être déformée et adaptée quand le réel est trop douloureux.


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux, j'ai dans mes archives un fil sur les jeux de rôles. Je peux te le remonter à la surface...



:love: le temps de retrouver mes D6 et D20 et je suis à toi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tu n'avais pas un fil expres...?...
> parce que quand tu postes ici, tes messages se perdent dans un flux de flood, et j'en loupe plein......




mais c'est fait express     

j'aime pas quand on me prends en filature


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux vraiment évacuer ta timidité, fais du théatre...rien de tel..


[mode zebig]
je peux pas : j'ai du mal à me lever très tôt
[/mode zebig]


_là j'ai honte_


----------



## rezba (30 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> si tu veux vraiment évacuer ta timidité, fais du théatre...rien de tel..



Mais ici, c'est un théâtre.


----------



## joanes (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a beaucoup de choses à lire "en creux", même chez ceux qui jouent un rôle. Surtout peut-être chez ceux-là.
> 
> 
> De même, la haine, le mépris, ne sont pas toujours à chercher chez ceux où ils semblent le plus évidents.




Bien dit le Doc


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément. Certains par exemple écrivent sur les forums ce qu'ils diraient dans la vie avec un air qui permet dissiper les doutes qu'on pourrait avoir sur le sens caché ou la sincérité de ce qu'ils écrivent. Il est bien des petites phrases et des petits mots qu'on peut dire quand on parle réellement à quelqu'un qui ne traversent pas l'écran et qui peuvent éviter des malentendus, des incompréhensions.
> 
> A mon avis on peut leur reprocher dans ce cas de "mal" s'exprimer dans les forums, de ne pas adapter leur mode d'énonciation au support, mais pas d'hypocrisie.



Si ce n'est pas le support qui s'adapte, le support est mauvais. Je n'aime pas l'idée qu'on doivent courber l'échine pour se faire accepter : c'est non seulement une tricherie envers les autres, mais c'est aussi, et surtout, une tricherie envers soi.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne savais pas que la vérité était une croyance ? Ça ne signifie pas exactement que le réel soitune fiction, entre parenthèse. La vérité est une croyance parce qu'elle n'est qu'au croisement de réalités multiples. Le réel est relatif à chacun. La vérité, qui serait la rencontre de tous les réels, n'est qu'une utopie, ou une dictature.


ein Stein und die zwöfl salopards ?


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> seuls les religieux et les normaliens prétendent sérieusemment connaitre et atteindre la vérité


Pour les religieux je suis pas sûr. _et je côtoie des deux, c'est grave docteur _


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a beaucoup de choses à lire "en creux", même chez ceux qui jouent un rôle. Surtout peut-être chez ceux-là.
> Quant à la désinhibition à laquelle tu fais allusion, elle me semble inévitable et ne contredit en rien mon point de vue, car je ne m'attache pas à ce que les gens paraissent, mais bien à ce qu'ils sont. Un gros timide qu'on pousse dans ses retranchements retrouve bien vite sa timidité. De même, la haine, le mépris, ne sont pas toujours à chercher chez ceux où ils semblent le plus évidents.



belle remarque....et oui, concernant la deshinibation, tu as raison...
mais je reste sceptique sur les joueurs de role...( et je le repette , pas les second pseudo, mais ce qui jouent un role constamment sur les forums).....
evidemment, ils ne sont pas legion...
mais ils ne me semblent pas etre caricaturaient comme des faux-cul, et pourtant ne sont jamais vraiment eux meme....c'est pour ça que je trouve ta remarque pertinente...mais avec un leger bemol...


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant certaines contributions me semblens être "à l'ouest"


 
mouaaah ah ah ah


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas de ma faute s'il devient intéressant de discuter dans ce fil.



Penser que c'est à derennes qu'on doit ça...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> courber l'échine



J'adÔre cette expression !!!


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> belle remarque....et oui, concernant la deshinibation, tu as raison...
> mais je reste sceptique sur les joueurs de role...( et je le repette , pas les second pseudo, mais ce qui jouent un role constamment sur les forums).....
> evidemment, ils ne sont pas legion...
> mais ils ne me semblent pas etre caricaturaient comme des faux-cul, et pourtant ne sont jamais vraiment eux meme....c'est pour ça que je trouve ta remarque pertinente...mais avec un leger bemol...


si c'est pas complètement eux, c'est peut-être une partie d'eux-même ...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Penser que c'est à derennes qu'on doit ça...



Alors les kikis on fait comme si on était retransmis sur France Culture ???


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais ici, c'est un théâtre.



completement d'accord....


----------



## maiwen (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Penser que c'est à derennes qu'on doit ça...


il fallait tout de même quelqu'un pour lancer la discussion


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> J'adÔre cette expression !!!



bonjour maitre!


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> si c'est pas complètement eux, c'est peut-être une partie d'eux-même ...



oui, forcement, mais pas exactement, la personne que tu rencontrerais dans la physiquement...
qui pourrait etre tres differente psychologiquement...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais ici, c'est un théâtre.



De guignol..


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a beaucoup de choses à lire "en creux", même chez ceux qui jouent un rôle. Surtout peut-être chez ceux-là.
> Quant à la désinhibition à laquelle tu fais allusion, elle me semble inévitable et ne contredit en rien mon point de vue, car je ne m'attache pas à ce que les gens paraissent, mais bien à ce qu'ils sont. Un gros timide qu'on pousse dans ses retranchements retrouve bien vite sa timidité. De même, la haine, le mépris, ne sont pas toujours à chercher chez ceux où ils semblent le plus évidents.



j' A D O R E ...

j'aurais aimé que ce sujet soit un thread, un vrai de vrai
j'y participe si quelqu'un le créé
  :love:    :love:


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2005)

Mais ma vérité je la devine au croisement de mes désirs et de la perceptions des personnes que je rencontre*. Et encore, je dois être tout autre.





* écrites ou sensuelles


----------



## Spyro (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu es tout sauf sensible aux théories constructivistes, à ce que je peux savoir de toi à travers tes posts.


Euh je sais pas ça veut dire quoi ? :mouais:

PS: tu ne sais rien de moi ©


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2005)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> bonjour maitre!



Ce qui faut pas entendre !!!


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui faut pas entendre !!!


en deux mots  ?


----------



## rezba (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> j' A D O R E ...
> 
> j'aurais aimé que ce sujet soit un thread, un vrai de vrai
> j'y participe si quelqu'un le créé
> :love:    :love:



Donne moi un titre pour le fil, et je scinde.


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Donne moi un titre pour le fil, et je scinde.


 

alors là, je suis pas d'accord  après, on va encore dire qu'ici, tout est vide et futile. Non mais   !


----------



## derennes (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> j' A D O R E ...
> 
> j'aurais aimé que ce sujet soit un thread, un vrai de vrai
> j'y participe si quelqu'un le créé
> :love:    :love:



bonjour jolie malow,
tellement tu brilles, j'en suis palot.


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Donne moi un titre pour le fil, et je scinde.




la vie est un jeu

avis à ceux qui auront plus d'imagination...

la mienne est au garage actuellement


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Juin 2005)

....on va etre scindé là....  

*coooooooooollllll*


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2005)

A prononcer niaisement...


TOUT EST POSSIBLE, TOUT EST REALISABLE...

C'EST LE JEU DE LA VIE...

Me font rire ces deux là...


----------



## Spyro (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si ce n'est pas le support qui s'adapte, le support est mauvais. Je n'aime pas l'idée qu'on doivent courber l'échine pour se faire accepter : c'est non seulement une tricherie envers les autres, mais c'est aussi, et surtout, une tricherie envers soi.


:mouais:
Pourquoi courber l'échine ????
Quel rapport avec se faire accepter ????
Quel rapport avec la tricherie ????

Je ne sais pas bien où est le quiproquo entre nous là mais visiblement on ne parle pas de la même chose...


----------



## rezba (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> la vie est un jeu
> 
> avis à ceux qui auront plus d'imagination...
> 
> la mienne est au garage actuellement


Pas possible, je connais un fil qui s'appelle "le théâtre est un jeu". Trop proche.  

Mais j'ai mon idée


----------



## yvos (30 Juin 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ....on va etre scindé là....
> 
> *coooooooooollllll*


 
kamarade, choisis ton camp...et emmeène qui tu sais avec toi


----------



## rezba (30 Juin 2005)

C'est ouvert. En vrai et en réel.


----------



## rezba (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il y a beaucoup de choses à lire "en creux", même chez ceux qui jouent un rôle. Surtout peut-être chez ceux-là.
> Quant à la désinhibition à laquelle tu fais allusion, elle me semble inévitable et ne contredit en rien mon point de vue, car je ne m'attache pas à ce que les gens paraissent, mais bien à ce qu'ils sont. Un gros timide qu'on pousse dans ses retranchements retrouve bien vite sa timidité. De même, la haine, le mépris, ne sont pas toujours à chercher chez ceux où ils semblent le plus évidents.



Je me demande toujours, sans avoir de réponse, comment on peut tenir un rôle dans la durée. Mon expérience personnelle ne m'a pas permis de tenir plus de deux ans. Certains fameux trolls d'ici n'ont pas fait tellement plus. Sauf à s'attacher démesurément au rôle (et là, ça devient pathologique), il me semble que le réel finit toujours par rattraper le joueur.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande toujours, sans avoir de réponse, comment on peut tenir un rôle dans la durée. Mon expérience personnelle ne m'a pas permis de tenir plus de deux ans. Certains fameux trolls d'ici n'ont pas fait tellement plus. Sauf à s'attacher démesurément au rôle (et là, ça devient pathologique), il me semble que le réel finit toujours par rattraper le joueur.



Attends tu plaisantes ???

Moi ça fait 6 ans que je fais semblant de ne pas détester ma belle mère...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande toujours, sans avoir de réponse, comment on peut tenir un rôle dans la durée. Mon expérience personnelle ne m'a pas permis de tenir plus de deux ans. Certains fameux trolls d'ici n'ont pas fait tellement plus. Sauf à s'attacher démesurément au rôle (et là, ça devient pathologique), il me semble que le réel finit toujours par rattraper le joueur.



Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi sur ce point : ce n'est qu'une question de temps.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Attends tu plaisantes ???
> 
> Moi ça fait 6 ans que je fais semblant de ne pas détester ma belle mère...



Si tu t'imagines qu'elle n'est pas au courant, c'est que tu es plus couillon que tu en as l'air ! 

(Ou alors, avec tout le respect que j'ai pour ta belle-famille, elle est idiote...)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Pourquoi courber l'échine ????
> Quel rapport avec se faire accepter ????
> Quel rapport avec la tricherie ????
> ...



Tu disais, en parlant de certains posteurs, qu'on ne peut leur reprocher que de "mal" s'exprimer et de ne pas adapter leur discours au support.
Je dis juste que ce n'est pas aux personnes de s'adapter, mais au support de se plier à leur façon de s'exprimer. Dans le cas contraire, celui qui s'adapte devient différent de ce qu'il est. C'est pourquoi je parle de tricherie. Je dis également que je n'aime pas qu'on culpabilise les gens en leur disant qu'ils s'expriment mal. Il y a aussi des gens qui comprennent mal (ou pas du tout)...


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si tu t'imagines qu'elle n'est pas au courant, c'est que tu es plus couillon que tu en as l'air !
> 
> (Ou alors, avec tout le respect que j'ai pour ta belle-famille, elle est idiote...)



Allez va...

Disons qu'il y a un peu des 2 !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Allez va...
> 
> Disons qu'il y a un peu des 2 !!!!



Évidemment, j'imagine que personne ne connaît l'adresse de la belle-mère de sonny... 

Krystof, si tu nous lis, j'ai à te parler en privé. J'ai une commission à te confier.


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Évidemment, j'imagine que personne ne connaît l'adresse de la belle-mère de sonny...
> 
> Krystof, si tu nous lis, j'ai à te parler en privé. J'ai une commission à te confier.



Toi, tu files un mauvais coton...


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2005)

Je me souviens (non je ne me suis pas trompé de sujet) certaines parties de jeux de rôle. Il me fallait toujours enclure des "vrai morceaux de moi", même anecdotiques, dans mes personnages. Pour pouvoir mieux jouer.

Quand à jouer un rôle ici... je pense que je suis trop fénéant pour cela... et je préfère essayer d'utiliser mon imagination à autre chose.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Sans déconner, c'est la première fois que j'ouvre un thread sans m'en rendre compte...
Faut qu'j'me surveille. Depuis le big-bang, des fois, ça part tout seul.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Quand à jouer un rôle ici... je pense que je suis trop fénéant pour cela... et je préfère essayer d'utiliser mon imagination à autre chose.



Pourtant, il y a deux ou trois pages de cela, tu nous disais que profiter de l'anonymat des forums te permet d'évacuer ta timidité... Je ne m'avance donc pas de trop si je dis que tu n'es pas tout à fait le même ici et dans la vie de tous les jours.


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2005)

Il est vrai*, ici je prends plus la parole. Mais je ne pense pas me travestir en l'ouvrant plus. Je pense aussi que mon anonymat s'effrite un peu avec le temps, tout comme ma timidité**  .




*_si l'on m'avait prédit que je commencerait un jour une phrase comme ça :affraid:_
** _mais c'est pas encore gagné comme dirait ma femme_


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Il est vrai*, ici je prends plus la parole. Mais je ne pense pas me travestir en l'ouvrant plus. Je pense aussi que mon anonymat s'effrite un peu avec le temps, tout comme ma timidité**  .



Je n'ai pas dit que tu te "travestis", je dis juste que tu es autre (ce que tu confirmes par ailleurs).
Sur l'anonymat s'effritant avec le temps, je te renvois au post de rezba.


----------



## Nephou (30 Juin 2005)

Disons alors que je me "sur joue" en distordant ma réalité, en m'exposant plus...

[...]

ça me fait penser à quelque chose...


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

C'est marrant, on avait abordé ce sujet avec la chag' au resto l'autre soir...

Si l'on peut effectivement comparer le forum avec un théatre (lieu d'expression et de passion), il faut ajouter que l'on joue tous notre propre rôle...(presque tous)
On essai d'exister au sein d'une communauté, comme dans la vraie vie, on se lie à certains, on accroche pas avec d'autres.
Notre avatar est notre apparence "physique" sur le forum...
Nos points de réput' et autres boulages, la reconnaissance que chacun est en droit d'attendre.
Je pense que l'on peut très clairement faire une parrallèle entre le personnage "forum" et la personne "réelle".
Sans avoir rencontré certains (supermoquette, docevil, amok, sonnyboy, ...et j'en passe) je reste persuadé qu'une rencontre réelle ne serait pas décevante, et on pourrait aisément dans les propos "reconnaitre" celui ou celle que l'on croise sur les forums...

A ceux qui m'ont rencontré "en vrai", suis je si différent ici ?? je ne pense pas....


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne savais pas que la vérité était une croyance ? Ça ne signifie pas exactement que le réel soitune fiction, entre parenthèse. La vérité est une croyance parce qu'elle n'est qu'au croisement de réalités multiples. Le réel est relatif à chacun. La vérité, qui serait la rencontre de tous les réels, n'est qu'une utopie, ou une dictature.



 Entièrement d'accord.
 Je me permettrais d'ajouter que les différentes réalités sont des états de faits que l'on rencontre, alors que la vérité est une notion absolue que l'on recherche... Ou pas.


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant, on avait abordé ce sujet avec la chag' au resto l'autre soir...
> 
> Si l'on peut effectivement comparer le forum avec un théatre (lieu d'expression et de passion), il faut ajouter que l'on joue tous notre propre rôle...(presque tous)
> On essai d'exister au sein d'une communauté, comme dans la vraie vie, on se lie à certains, on accroche pas avec d'autres.
> ...



 Non non... Je te rassure. Tu n'as pas si différent ici.


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juin 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible, je connais un fil qui s'appelle "le théâtre est un jeu". Trop proche.
> 
> Mais j'ai mon idée



Oui. En effet.


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh je sais pas ça veut dire quoi ? :mouais:
> 
> PS: tu ne sais rien de moi ©



 En matière de constructivisme, je ne connais que la théorie d'Antoine Culioli. 
 Et dire que la connais est sans doute prétentieux de ma part... :rateau:
Disons que j'ai lu différents linguistes de son école, et que j'ai discuté de façon fort intéressante avec certains d'entre eux. 

En gros, mais alors vraiment en gros, voici ce qui, dans la champs de la sémantique, pourrait peut-être résumer la théorie constructiviste.
Pour les linguistes constructivistes, il n'est de sens donné, car tout sens est construit. Et il n'y a de sens pour un mot qu'en le contextualisant dans son environnement linguistique (autres éléments de la phrase), que l'on appelle parfois le co-texte, et par rapport à son environnement extra-linguistique, soit le contexte.

Le constructivisme (en linguistique) se situe dans le champs de la linguistique structurale initiée par Saussure, et prolonge d'une certaine façon les théories d'Emile Benvéniste.


Pour tacher de revenir à ce qu'en disait Rezba, et sous réserve que je l'aie bien lu, je pense qu'il te disait sans doute que tu fonctionne peut-être de façon plus "intuitive" que d'autres, qui rationalisent davantage, et optent pour une vision des choses peut-être plus rationaliste que la tienne... 

 Mais bon, je m'avance un peu, là...


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

Ce forum me permet de m'exprimer sur n'importe quel sujet aussi débile soit-il, qu'aussi enrichissant peut-il l'être ( énorme hésitation dans ma grammaire, tampis, ce n'est pas la forme qui compte, n'est-ce-pas...  ), et il me permet une chose qui me parait être essentielle à mes yeux : être moi.

Trop de situations dans la vie ne me permettent pas d'être moi. Je parle surtout du travail par exemple, et des relations que je peux entretenir avec beaucoup de personnes. Cause : image, conventions, obligations...etc. ( même si en ce moment je ne suis pas en activité, je pense à des instants passé à faire semblant...au fait, si par chance vous connaissiez quelqu'un qui embauche  ...allez j'rigole...  c'est ça  être soi, et là, je suis moi  , assez rentre-dedans, j'ose, je me lâche !!! )

Là, j'en profite. 

Effectivement, je peux aussi sur-jouer. Et là est toute la nuance. Mais si jouer était moi ? J'ai mon rôle sur sur ce forum, j'y attends de la reconnaissance, comme tout le monde ici. Et n'est-ce-pas un jeu que nos boules à facettes...multiples !!! Si par malheur quelqu'un me dit que, non, il n'attend pas de reconnaissance, alors il ment. Qu'il me dise que ce n'est pas une priorité. Ce sera plus juste. Car qui, parmis nous, ne veut pas être aimé, apprécié, jugé pour ce qu'il est ?

Je reste moi-même, et je garde mes faux-semblants, pour ceux que je n'aime pas.

Docteur Ruth à votre service !!! 






   :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> 
> Chuis désolé msieur rezbol mais je crois pas que ce soit la vérité ce que tu dis là




 Pour aller dans le sens de Rezba, mais avec une autre approche, la théorie d'Einstein, ou du moins ce que j'en connais, permet de dire que toute perception de la réalité dépend du sujet observé, et du point de vue dont on l'observe.
 En astronomie, cela nous donne le fait que toute planète observée est en mouvement, et que chaque autre planète d'où on l'observe est aussi en mouvement. L'univers lui-même étant en mouvement. 
 Toute perception de la réalité est donc relative.

 Et pour en revenir plus directement au sujet de ce thread, l'on peut dire par exemple que chacun perçoit la réalité -virtuelle ou pas- de son propre point de vue. 
 Le tien ne peut être exactement le même que le mien, celui de Rezba, ou n'importe quel autre...


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juin 2005)

Et pour donner mon sentiment général sur le sujet du thread, passionnant, je dirais en deux mots qu'Internet est un médium spécifique, et que pourtant le virtuel n'y est pas forcément si virtuel que ça...

 Je repasserai peut-être plus tard dans la soirée, et j'attends avec impatience la suite!...


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Et pour en revenir plus directement au sujet de ce thread, l'on peut dire par exemple que chacun perçoit la réalité -virtuelle ou pas- de son propre point de vue.
> Le tien ne peut être exactement le même que le mien, celui de Rezba, ou n'importe quel autre...




on sera tous d'accord...c'était bien cela le sujet


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> on sera tous d'accord...c'était bien cela le sujet



Comme dit dans un autre post, je pense que finalement, la réalité virtuelle ne l'est pas toujours tant que ça. 
Certes, certains se donnent manifestement beaucoup de mal pour créer un personnage, et parfois pour le faire durer, mais je pense que c'est sans doute un choix très minoritaire.
D'après ma propre expérience du Net, et des rencontres en lignes, suivies ou non de rencontres physiques, j'estime que les gens donnent beaucoup d'eux-même sur le Net, et que l'image qu'ils donnent d'eux même sur le Net est souvent largement conforme à ce que l'on peut percevoir d'eux en les rencontrant physiquement. 
Par contre, l'une des grandes particularités du Net, l'une de ses plus grandes richesses, et parfois aussi l'un de ses plus grands dangers tient dans le fait que le Net offre parfois des possibilités de rencontres (en ligne, et/ou physiques) qui n'existeraient pas autrement. Ainsi les salons de l'IRC ou les forums et autres blogs sont potentiellement autant de lieux d'échanges et de rencontres spécifiques au Net. Avec, par exemple, de plus grandes possibilités qu'ailleurs de s'affranchir -au moins partiellement- des frontières de milieux sociaux, de différences générationnelles, et autres types d'obstacles qui sont tellement présents dans "la vraie vie".
Le Net représente un genre de "nouvelle frontière"  , avec de nouveaux espaces, de nouvelles façons de communiquer, de nouvelles règles et, parfois, de nouveaux enjeux.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Attends tu plaisantes ???
> 
> Moi ça fait 6 ans que je fais semblant de ne pas détester ma belle mère...




et moi 8 ans que je fais semblant d'aimer ma belle famille    

mais je me suis rendue compte que petit a petit  j'en suis arrivée  a les aimer vraiment, 
pas d'un amour fous mais je les supporte une journée entiere  parfois meme avec plaisir


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi 8 ans que je fais semblant d'aimer ma belle famille
> 
> mais je me suis rendue compte que petit a petit  que je les aimes vraiment,
> pas d'un amour fous mais je les supporte une journée entiere  parfois meme avec plaisir



Comme quoi parfois faut se forcer....


----------



## Malow (30 Juin 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Comme quoi parfois faut se forcer....



Heuu, là je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. 
Je ne me force jamais avec les gens, mais je creuse, et je cherche ce qu'il y a de meilleur en eux...si je ne trouve pas, je m'éclipse.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Certes, certains se donnent manifestement beaucoup de mal pour créer un personnage, et parfois pour le faire durer, mais je pense que c'est sans doute un choix très minoritaire.



Et encore faut-il distinguer celles/ceux qui jouent un rôle de celles/ceux qui se cachent derrière un personnage ! Mais, en lui-même, ce choix révèle aussi une partie de la personnalité de celle ou celui qui le fait. Non qu'il y ait nécessairement une crise identitaire chez qui choisit d'avancer masqué (ce peut être par jeu, par souci de ne pas se faire emmerder, par intérêt, etc.), mais parce que les raisons de ce choix, même anodines, ne peuvent être qu'éminemment personnelles.


----------



## jahrom (30 Juin 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> Heuu, là je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi.
> Je ne me force jamais avec les gens, mais je creuse, et je cherche ce qu'il y a de meilleur en eux...si je ne trouve pas, je m'éclipse.



Encore faut il avoir le choix.
Parfois on ne l'a pas (belle famille, prof à l'école, voisin....)


----------



## energizer (30 Juin 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et moi 8 ans que je fais semblant d'aimer ma belle famille
> 
> mais je me suis rendue compte que petit a petit  j'en suis arrivée  a les aimer vraiment,
> pas d'un amour fous mais je les supporte une journée entiere  parfois meme avec plaisir



et tu crois qu'il va falloir 8 ans pour que Lemmy se sente aimé ? arrfff©     

tiens, j'aimerais savoir si energizer est perçu différemment de Lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

energizer a dit:
			
		

> et tu crois qu'il va falloir 8 ans pour que Lemmy se sente aimé ?



Je crois surtout, hélas pour Lemmy, que ce n'est pas une question de temps...


----------



## energizer (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je crois surtout, hélas pour Lemmy, que ce n'est pas une question de temps...



ah, tu es fort, toi: je ne précisais pas par qui   

... mais restons dans le sujet


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2005)

Eradication !!!


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2005)

tiens, elle est drôle la chute de Doc... 

(yen a d'autres drôles à l'intérieur... faudra qu'on cause rezbounet  )


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Juin 2005)

Des fois j'aimerais être une mouche ou une petite souris...

Pour entendre toutes ces discussions édifiantes...


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juin 2005)

salut les aminches...
j'arrive sur ce thread passionnant (pas d'ironie) peut etre un peu apres la bataille, mais je me decide a contribuer, apres tout... pourquoi pas...
honnetement je n'avais jamais vraiment reflechi a cet aspect de la vie forumesque, et je me rends compte la, maintenant, sous vos yeux ebahis, que la difference entre cette vie virtuelle et la reelle n'est pas si grande...
et j'ose penser que c'est un peu le cas de tout le monde...
quand on parle aux amis, on leur dit des choses personnelles, en prive.
mais si jamais quelqu'un d'autre peut entendre ce qu'on dit, on parle moins fort, ou on utilise des references que les inconnus aux oreilles (ou aux yeux) trainantes ne peuvent comprendre...

dans la "vraie vie" je m'emporte tres vite pour m'excuser aussitot (si je realise que j'ai tort, sinon je continue, bien sur ), je n'aime pas qu'on m'emmerde ou qu'on me prenne pour un con, je n'aime pas qu'on s'interesse a moi si je n'en ai pas envie, je ne pose pas de question aux autres pour essayer de les connaitre, je les laisse venir...
et quand on m'en pose, des questions, je reponds juste assez pour laisser croire a mon interlocuteur que sa curiosite est assouvie, mais je garde pour moi le plus important, ce qui fait que je suis moi, et que peu de gens connaissent...
ici c'est exactement pareil...

et j'ai l'impression que c'est paril pour la grande majorite d'entre nous, du moins j'en ai le sentiment...
meme si certains accentuent un certain cote de leur personnalite quand ils sont "posteurs", le jeu ne tient pas... on entrevoit toujours les autres facettes au detour d'un post...

on peut jouer, on peut se prendre au jeu, mais on reste soi, qu'on ecrive, qu'on parle ou qu'on fasse des signaux de fumee...

en tout cas c'est mon avis et je le partage...


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juin 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et encore faut-il distinguer celles/ceux qui jouent un rôle de celles/ceux qui se cachent derrière un personnage !


 Pourrais-tu préciser quelle(s) différence(s) tu fais entre "jouer un rôle" et "se cacher derrière un personnage"?



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mais, en lui-même, ce choix révèle aussi une partie de la personnalité de celle ou celui qui le fait. Non qu'il y ait nécessairement une crise identitaire chez qui choisit d'avancer masqué (ce peut être par jeu, par souci de ne pas se faire emmerder, par intérêt, etc.), mais parce que les raisons de ce choix, même anodines, ne peuvent être qu'éminemment personnelles.


 Je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi sur ce point.


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Des fois j'aimerais être une mouche (...).



 Arrête, sonnyboy... Je vais finir par croire que tu m'envies!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Pourrais-tu préciser quelle(s) différence(s) tu fais entre "jouer un rôle" et "se cacher derrière un personnage"?



Celui qui joue, joue. Celui qui se cache ne joue pas nécessairement.
Il y a un aspect ludique dans le fait d'incarner un personnage (demande à sonnyboy s'il ne s'éclate pas comme une bête... ), mais il peut également s'agir d'une forme de pudeur, voire de timidité. Et parfois le masque ne cache rien, rien d'autre qu'une existence trop ordinaire pour être supportable. Il ne s'agit plus alors seulement de se dérober au regard des autres en endossant une identité fausse, mais de se cacher à soi-même la réalité d'une situation qu'on a du mal à gérer, ce qui, plus encore qu'une sottise, est un véritable danger. Pour autant, que les causes en soit intimes ou non et même s'ils n'en ont pas toujours conscience, tous ceux qui portent un masque l'ont choisi. À vrai dire, j'ai même plutôt tendance à penser que c'est le masque qui les a choisis, ce qui n'est pas sans quelque enseignement.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je pense vraiment que tu as tort sur ce point et ma petite expérience en la matière montre qu'on n'est ni plus ni moins que ce qu'on écrit. Bien évidemment, en écrivant cela, je ne pense pas seulement à la forme, mais aussi et surtout au contenu des messages. Par ailleurs, à titre personnel, j'entretiens avec plusieurs personnes que je n'ai pourtant jamais rencontrées des relations qui n'ont rien de virtuel et qui n'ont rien à envier à celles qui me lient aux posteurs que j'ai déjà croisés.


 
Entièrement d'accord avec toi. 
Parmi les personnes dont j'ai fait la connaissance sur le Net depuis quelques années, j'en ai rencontré certaines, et pas d'autres. Et celles que je n'ai pas rencontrées physiquement ne sont pas toujours celles avec lesquelles j'entretiens les relations les moins intéressantes, ou les moins fortes.
Si les relations sur le Net se jouent sur un mode virtuel d'un point de vue technique, les pensées, les échanges d'idées, ou parfois les sentiments, n'ont par contre rien de virtuel.
Certes, rencontrer physiquement quelqu'un physiquement, c'est autre chose. Mais ce n'est pas nécessairement mieux. 
Pour l'instant, je crois que beaucoup de gens ont encore tendance à sous-estimer ce qui peut se passer sur le Net, au prétexte qu'après tout cela ne peut être que virtuel. Et je crois que c'est un tort. 
Comme le dit aussi très bien bobbynountchak.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juillet 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pas forcément. Certains par exemple écrivent sur les forums ce qu'ils diraient dans la vie avec un air qui permet dissiper les doutes qu'on pourrait avoir sur le sens caché ou la sincérité de ce qu'ils écrivent. Il est bien des petites phrases et des petits mots qu'on peut dire quand on parle réellement à quelqu'un qui ne traversent pas l'écran et qui peuvent éviter des malentendus, des incompréhensions.
> 
> A mon avis on peut leur reprocher dans ce cas de "mal" s'exprimer dans les forums, de ne pas adapter leur mode d'énonciation au support, mais pas d'hypocrisie.





 Je suis en partie d'accord avec toi, petit dragon violet.  (Tu es violet, tu as le profil pour devenir super modérateur un jour, non  ?)

Il y a du vrai, dans ce que tu dis. Ce qui distingue le Net d'une conversation en tête à tête, en matière d'énonciation, c'est la nature du support. 
Mais de mon point de vue, la différence que l'on observe entre les deux types de communication tient au contexte, très différent dans les deux situations. Sur le Net, c'est de l'écrit (je ne parle donc pas des audio ou vidéo conférences). Et nous perdons du coup les intonnations, les pauses, les hésitations, les expressions du visage. Interviennent alors les points de suspension, et différents éléments hyper-texte pour modifier les polices (tailles, styles, etc...) et les smilies, ou smileys. J'ai lu quelque part qu'un thread à ce propos existait que Mac Génération, et que SonnyBoy prépare lui aussi quelque chose sur le sujet. Je crois qu'à l'origine, les smileys servent à remplacer les sourires, ou les grimaces et autres expressions du visage que l'on verrait dans le cadre d'un tête à tête. Reste à savoir si l'objectif est atteint... ou pas. Et je crois justement que non. Ou alors autrement.


			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Il est bien des petites phrases et des petits mots qu'on peut dire quand on parle réellement à quelqu'un qui ne traversent pas l'écran et qui peuvent éviter des malentendus, des incompréhensions.


Ces éléments existent aussi sur le Net ; les smileys sont faits pour traverser l'écran, justement. Mais ils ne se décryptent pas, ne s'interprètent pas, ne se lisent pas exactement comme on le ferai d'une véritable expression faciale. Si les smileys s'inspirent des visages humains, ils ne les remplacent pas. Mais ils créent par contre un élément d'expression spécifique, que l'on ne trouve justement pas "dans la vie".
     Reste à voir s'il est plus facile de s'exprimer sur le Net que "dans la vie"...
     Ou s'il est plus facile de mentir sur le Net...
     Ou s'il est plus facile d'y être sincère...

Cela dépend peut-être aussi des gens, de leur style, de leur profil psychologique, ou social, ou culturel. Et du fait qu'ils soient plus à l'aise à l'écrit qu'à l'oral, ou l'inverse. Ou qu'ils soient à l'aise dans les deux cas... Ou dans aucun. 

     Je me pose moi-même ces questions...  Et je n'ai pas encore vraiment les réponses... :rateau:


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ce n'est pas de ma faute s'il devient intéressant de discuter dans ce fil.



 Justement si.
 C'est en grande partie ta faute, puisque tu as largement contribué à le rendre intéressant, et que tu l'as même presque créé sous sa forme actuelle en le scindant.  
 Il faut assumer!...


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juillet 2005)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Mais ici, c'est un théâtre.



 Peut-être même, et sur un seul support, tout à la fois un théâtre... et son double...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juillet 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être même, et sur un seul support, tout à la fois un théâtre... et son double...



Ne viens pas fourrer ici Artaud ; mon coco...


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si ce n'est pas le support qui s'adapte, le support est mauvais. Je n'aime pas l'idée qu'on doivent courber l'échine pour se faire accepter : c'est non seulement une tricherie envers les autres, mais c'est aussi, et surtout, une tricherie envers soi.


 
Je pense que l'être humain doit modeler et remodeler le support qu'il a lui-même créé... Les formes de communication du Net s'inventent, se réinventent et se complexifient tous les jours.
Mais, dans l'autre sens, il appartient à chacun de se former, et de se perfectionner pour maîtriser ces nouvelles formes de communication.

 Il s'agit donc d'un double mouvement, de l'humain qui adapte le support, et de l'humain qui s'adapte au support.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> (...) J'ai mon rôle sur sur ce forum, j'y attends de la reconnaissance, comme tout le monde ici. Et n'est-ce-pas un jeu que nos boules à facettes...multiples !!! Si par malheur quelqu'un me dit que, non, il n'attend pas de reconnaissance, alors il ment. Qu'il me dise que ce n'est pas une priorité. Ce sera plus juste. Car qui, parmis nous, ne veut pas être aimé, apprécié, jugé pour ce qu'il est ?
> (...)


 
 Entièrement d'accord.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ne viens pas fourrer ici Artaud ; mon coco...



Je savais pas que Florence Artaud était schyzophrène...


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juillet 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ne viens pas fourrer ici Artaud ; mon coco...



Si en plus elle en profite pour se faire fourrer...

N'importe ou qui plus est !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Celui qui joue, joue. Celui qui se cache ne joue pas nécessairement.
> Il y a un aspect ludique dans le fait d'incarner un personnage (demande à sonnyboy s'il ne s'éclate pas comme une bête... ), mais il peut également s'agir d'une forme de pudeur, voire de timidité. Et parfois le masque ne cache rien, rien d'autre qu'une existence trop ordinaire pour être supportable. Il ne s'agit plus alors seulement de se dérober au regard des autres en endossant une identité fausse, mais de se cacher à soi-même la réalité d'une situation qu'on a du mal à gérer, ce qui, plus encore qu'une sottise, est un véritable danger. Pour autant, que les causes en soit intimes ou non et même s'ils n'en ont pas toujours conscience, tous ceux qui portent un masque l'ont choisi. À vrai dire, j'ai même plutôt tendance à penser que c'est le masque qui les a choisis, ce qui n'est pas sans quelque enseignement.



Comme une bête oui...


----------



## Nephou (1 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Des fois j'aimerais être une mouche


_tu es parfois (souvent ?) celle du coche _

Pour les possibilité d'expression de ce support, et puisque l'on évoque le théâtre, il y a peut être de la place pour formater l'évocation de son jeu (ou non) de scène. La fameuse fonction "/me" est très proche des didascalies. Cela rajoute une dimension qui permet de sortir du simple discours.

à essayer :mouais:


----------



## jahrom (1 Juillet 2005)

On pourrait même se mettre à faire des apartés : "putain il me les brise celui là" ou bien "pas con ce qu'il dit, mais je vais pas lui dire il va plus se sentir"...


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2005)

on se fait une lourde idée des pseudos et des caractères des posteurs "d'après" leurs écrits (je ne suis donc pas en accord avec ta théorie dr) mais en fait...

la vérité est semble-t'il très différente et pour pas mal de posteurs






n'empêche, 5,50¤ c'est pas cher... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (1 Juillet 2005)

Je ne crois pas à ces histoires de théatre et de personnage. Quoiqu'on dise, quoiqu'on fasse ici, il y a une part de soi et donc de réel. On ne joue pas à être soi. On peut exacerber quelques unes des tendances, mais elle sont toutes là.
Quand je fais la gueule ici, je fais la gueule dans la vie, quand je rigole, c'est pareil. Et si j'envoie chier un con, je l'envoie chier comme je l'aurais fait dans la vie (quoique dans la vie, j'aurais peutêtre ajouté un low-kick...)

Bref, le jeu des apparences ne trompe personne. On est ce qu'on montre.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas à ces histoires de théatre et de personnage. Quoiqu'on dise, quoiqu'on fasse ici, il y a une part de soi et donc de réel. On ne joue pas à être soi. On peut exacerber quelques unes des tendances, mais elle sont toutes là.
> Quand je fais la gueule ici, je fais la gueule dans la vie, quand je rigole, c'est pareil. Et si j'envoie chier un con, je l'envoie chier comme je l'aurais fait dans la vie (quoique dans la vie, j'aurais peutêtre ajouté un low-kick...)
> 
> Bref, le jeu des apparences ne trompe personne. On est ce qu'on montre.



bien d'accord avec toi   

j'ajouterai simplement qu'ici on a peut-être tendance à se "lâcher". m'est avis que, pour des questions d'éducation ou de conformisme social, il arrive qu'on soit plus "calme" dans le réel!

ce qui me rappelle la vieille histoire du 'tyran" au bureau qui est "soumis" chez lui   

qui signifie qu'on peut également se montrer tel qu'on voudrait être et qu'on en est incapable dans le réel   

ce qui ne va pas à l'encontre de ce que tu affirmes: "on est ce qu'on montre" _... et pas forcement ce qu'on voudrait montrer dans le réel_ 

_3615 Freud_ ​


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> on se fait une lourde idée des pseudos et des caractères des posteurs "d'après" leurs écrits (je ne suis donc pas en accord avec ta théorie dr) mais en fait...
> 
> la vérité est semble-t'il très différente et pour pas mal de posteurs
> n'empêche, 5,50¤ c'est pas cher... :rateau:


En effet, après une petite recherche sur Google en ce qui me concerne, j'ai pu trouver ça :




   Ah, ben ça fait plaisir! Une réputation d'exhibitionniste, merci 
PS : je comprendrais si c'était censuré


----------



## supermoquette (1 Juillet 2005)

et Orbain


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

En ce qui me concerne, entre mon pseudo et moi, pas de différences...c'est vraiment moi sur le forum
   :mouais: 

Sur google, j'ai trouvé ça en tapant Malow


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas à ces histoires de théatre et de personnage. Quoiqu'on dise, quoiqu'on fasse ici, il y a une part de soi et donc de réel. On ne joue pas à être soi. On peut exacerber quelques unes des tendances, mais elle sont toutes là.
> Quand je fais la gueule ici, je fais la gueule dans la vie, quand je rigole, c'est pareil. Et si j'envoie chier un con, je l'envoie chier comme je l'aurais fait dans la vie (quoique dans la vie, j'aurais peutêtre ajouté un low-kick...)
> 
> Bref, le jeu des apparences ne trompe personne. On est ce qu'on montre.


 tout à fait, je suis un poisson, j'ai des grandes dents blanches et une grande barre verte ( :affraid: )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, entre mon pseudo et moi, pas de différences...c'est vraiment moi sur le forum
> :mouais:
> 
> Sur google, j'ai trouvé ça en tapant Malow


Un p'tit boulot de modo, ça te dit?


----------



## Malow (1 Juillet 2005)

Urbain a dit:
			
		

> Un p'tit boulot de modo, ça te dit?



chut...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> bien d'accord avec toi
> 
> j'ajouterai simplement qu'ici on a peut-être tendance à se "lâcher". m'est avis que, pour des questions d'éducation ou de conformisme social, il arrive qu'on soit plus "calme" dans le réel!
> 
> ...



J'ai rien compris.

Alors que dans la vie je comprends tout !!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors que dans la vie je comprends tout !!!



le principal étant que tu en aies l'impression


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

Ce que je ne conçois pas, est mal exposé, ou n'existe pas.

Les évènements me donnent toujours raison... eux...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Les évènements me donnent toujours raison... eux...



Sont pas cons, les évènements, y zont trouvé comment ne pas se prendre la tête avec toi, eux !


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sont pas cons, les évènements, y zont trouvé comment ne pas se prendre la tête avec toi, eux !


 faudra qu'on leur demande...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sont pas cons, les évènements, y zont trouvé comment ne pas se prendre la tête avec toi, eux !



Une preuve d'intelligence effectivement...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Une preuve d'intelligence effectivement...



c'est des sales laches ouais!!!

rien qu'une bande de pleutres!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> c'est des sales laches ouais!!!
> 
> rien qu'une bande de pleutres!



Non décidément je ne peux pas te laisser parler des evènements comme ça...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non décidément je ne peux pas te laisser parler des evènements comme ça...


 ben ecoute...
si ce qu'on dit d'eux est vrai, ils le meritent...

je sais ça fait mal mon bon sonny, je sais...

sigh...
sob
gosh


----------



## bebert (3 Juillet 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je pense vraiment que tu as tort sur ce point et ma petite expérience en la matière montre qu'on n'est ni plus ni moins que ce qu'on écrit. Bien évidemment, en écrivant cela, je ne pense pas seulement à la forme, mais aussi et surtout au contenu des messages. Par ailleurs, à titre personnel, j'entretiens avec plusieurs personnes que je n'ai pourtant jamais rencontrées des relations qui n'ont rien de virtuel et qui n'ont rien à envier à celles qui me lient aux posteurs que j'ai déjà croisés.



J'abonde. Que l'on joue un rôle ou non, que l'on s'exprime bien ou mal; avec un minimum de recul, on peut se faire une idée à peu près juste de la personalité d'un posteur.

Après c'est une simple question d'affinité.


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

On a bien avancé là...


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2005)

faut dire qu'il n'y a jamais trop d'avis "contraire" sur ces forums...  

(sic)


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2005)

Trop risqué !!! 

Qui pourrait oser me contredire, sachant, tout d'abord que j'ai raison, et qu'en plus que je suis moi ! ??


----------



## bebert (3 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On a bien avancé là...



Frustré !


----------



## bebert (3 Juillet 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> faut dire qu'il n'y a jamais trop d'avis "contraire" sur ces forums...
> 
> (sic)



pas d'accord !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2005)

Sonny, bebert, quelle joie de vous voir là, causant ensemble comme deux vieux amis ! :love:

Cela dit, ça ne me rassure pas de vous savoir dans le même thread...


----------



## bebert (3 Juillet 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qui pourrait oser me contredire, sachant, tout d'abord que j'ai raison, et qu'en plus que je suis moi ! ??



Non, le doc a toujours raison.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2005)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Non, le doc a toujours raison.



Pour ton p'tit chèque, on fait toujours pareil ? Sur le compte à Bâle ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2005)

En résumé, la question est donc : "vaut-il mieux avoir raison d'avoir tort, ou avoir tort d'avoir raison ?"




_hein ? ... Nan, je fournis pas l'aspirine !_


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En résumé, la question est donc : "vaut-il mieux avoir raison d'avoir tort, ou avoir tort d'avoir raison ?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moi je dis qu'il vaut mieux avoir raison d'avoir tort ... mais ce n'est que mon avis  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> moi je dis qu'il vaut mieux avoir raison d'avoir tort ... mais ce n'est que mon avis  :rateau:



Oui mais toi, tu as eu de l'entrainement, avec l'épreuve philo du bac, ça vaut pas, c'est de la triche !


----------



## maiwen (3 Juillet 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais toi, tu as eu de l'entrainement, avec l'épreuve philo du bac, ça vaut pas, c'est de la triche !


oh bah tu sais ... j'ai pas fait des étincelles ... 10 ... enfin c'est ma meilleure note de l'année


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> oh bah tu sais ... j'ai pas fait des étincelles ... 10 ... enfin c'est ma meilleure note de l'année



Alors, le résultat, c'est ce matin... On attend


----------

